# Disable AC/Climate From Automatically Turning On When Car Is Started NCS EXPERT x5 x6



## paata01 (Jan 31, 2015)

Hi,
I am trying to figure our this for a long time, I have E71 X6 (same as E70 X5) and can't disable ac from IHKA module in NCS expert, read all forums to disable or enable certain module but none of them works. Here is my IHKA module. Please help

BAUREIHE
e71
KENNFELDKUEHLUNG
aktiv
ZUSATZHEIZLEISTUNG
aktiv
OFF_MEMORY_KEY_1
aktiv
OFF_MEMORY_KEY_2
aktiv
OFF_MEMORY_KEY_3
aktiv
OFF_MEMORY_KEY_4
aktiv
KLIMA_SG_ART_Z
high_4_zonig
STANDHEIZUNG
nicht_aktiv
PSEUDOZUHEIZEN
nicht_aktiv
ZUHEIZUNG
nicht_aktiv
ELEKTR_MOTORWASSERPUMPE
nicht_aktiv
LDA_B_KLIMABEREITSCHAFT
aktiv
KMV_UEBERSETZUNG
n62b48
SITZLUEFTUNG
nicht_aktiv
UMWAELZPUMPE
nicht_aktiv
WASSERPUMPE
aktiv
ELSV
aktiv
GLEITENDE_VERDAMPFERTEMP
aktiv
LHZ
aktiv
PTC
nicht_aktiv
SITZHEIZUNG_IHKA
aktiv
ABWAHL_AC_KEY_1
aktiv
ABWAHL_AC_KEY_2
aktiv
ABWAHL_AC_KEY_3
aktiv
ABWAHL_AC_KEY_4
aktiv
ABWAHL_AC_KEY_DEF
nicht_aktiv
ABWAHL_AC_KEY_WS
nicht_aktiv
AUTO_EIN_BEI_KL_15_K_DEF
nicht_aktiv
AUTO_EIN_BEI_KL_15_K_WS
nicht_aktiv
AUTO_EIN_BEI_KL_15_KEY_1
nicht_aktiv
AUTO_EIN_BEI_KL_15_KEY_2
nicht_aktiv
AUTO_EIN_BEI_KL_15_KEY_3
nicht_aktiv
AUTO_EIN_BEI_KL_15_KEY_4
nicht_aktiv
GEBL_OFFSET_KEY_1
nicht_aktiv
GEBL_OFFSET_KEY_2
nicht_aktiv
GEBL_OFFSET_KEY_3
nicht_aktiv
GEBL_OFFSET_KEY_4
nicht_aktiv
GEBL_OFFSET_KEY_DEF
nicht_aktiv
GEBL_OFFSET_KEY_WS
nicht_aktiv
KOMPRESSOR_KUPPLUNG
nicht_aktiv
LAENDERVARIANTE_USA
aktiv
LV-TASTER_ANZAHL_LEDS_1
aktiv
MOTOR_ART_IHKA
benzin_normal_n63
OFF_MEMORY_KEY_DEF
aktiv
OFF_MEMORY_KEY_WS
aktiv
PIA_IHKA
aktiv
TEMP_OFFSET_KEY_1
nicht_aktiv
TEMP_OFFSET_KEY_2
nicht_aktiv
TEMP_OFFSET_KEY_3
nicht_aktiv
TEMP_OFFSET_KEY_4
nicht_aktiv
TEMP_OFFSET_KEY_DEF
nicht_aktiv
TEMP_OFFSET_KEY_WS
nicht_aktiv
UMLUFT_MEMORY_KEY_1
aktiv
UMLUFT_MEMORY_KEY_2
aktiv
UMLUFT_MEMORY_KEY_3
aktiv
UMLUFT_MEMORY_KEY_4
aktiv
UMLUFT_MEMORY_KEY_DEF
aktiv
UMLUFT_MEMORY_KEY_WS
aktiv
USA_LV_INDIVIDUAL
aktiv
VA_IGNORIEREN
nicht_aktiv
HEIZUNG_LUEFTUNG_3_SITZR
nicht_aktiv
REST_ANZ_WENN_VERFUEGBAR
nicht_aktiv
RUECKFAHRKAMERA
nicht_aktiv
ELSV_EH_LAENGE
aktiv
ELSV_EH_NEIGUNG
aktiv
ELSV_PRIO_ACHSEN
hw
ELSV_TIMEOUT
to_30sec
ALKS
nicht_aktiv
FZE_FORMFAKTOR
wert_02
PDC_IHKA
aktiv
AC_EIN_BEI_AUTO_TASTE
nicht_aktiv


----------



## paata01 (Jan 31, 2015)

tried nicht_aktiv and aktiv on this listings:
OFF_MEMORY_KEY_1
aktiv
OFF_MEMORY_KEY_2
aktiv
OFF_MEMORY_KEY_3
aktiv
OFF_MEMORY_KEY_4
aktiv

does not work, 
tried AKVIT on this one
ABWAHL_AC

still nothing, 
and this one:
UMLUFT_MEMORY to AKTIV still nothing


----------



## amb0ss (Dec 22, 2014)

Hi,

I'm not quite sure what you want to achive. The function that I know is: When the AUTO button is pressed, the AC won't turn on automatically.

I don't know about a general function that disables the AC every time you start up the engine. I guess the AC status will always be remembered - so if the AC was turned on the last time you left the car, it will stay turned on. Same for the other state. But I could be wrong on this.

The correct code for the E7x to prevent the AC to turn on everytime you press AUTO is:

ECU: FRR
AC_EIN_BEI_AUTO_TASTE > nicht_aktiv

And just a hint: UMLUFT_MEMORY > Memory function for the air circulation.

regards,
amb0ss.


----------



## paata01 (Jan 31, 2015)

function i am looking for is to prevent ac from turning on once ignition on, even when ac was off last time, it still starts after engine started.


----------



## amb0ss (Dec 22, 2014)

That is quite strange. But the only expierence I have is with F models. But I'm quite sure, that is isn't a normal / standard setting. I'll have another look into this.

regards,
amb0ss.


----------



## amb0ss (Dec 22, 2014)

Soooo, I was just re-checking my assumption. This behavior isn't normal. I would suggest to program all of your ECUs with empty MAN file to restore the original state.

regards,
amb0ss .


----------



## Sevenish (Aug 15, 2018)

sorry for dredging up an old thread.... Hi Paata01..... if you're still monitoring threads...I came across your thread and although old may be relevant to what I'm attempting to do, and so am curious if you were ever successful.

First - you say you "can't disable ac from IHKA module in NCS expert" did you mean AC ? or did you mean air circulation fan?


----------

